# Oscar Pistorius.



## Alec Swan (4 September 2012)

From being near God like,  after his less than gracious comment,  I wonder where he is now.  I understand his frustration at being beaten,  and that he's retracted his words,  but sadly,  like bullets once released,  there is no recall.  Such a shame.  Perhaps he's human,  after all!!  Your thoughts?

I watched him run,  and win a race,  and never have I seen such fluid and balanced movement,  it was like a greyhound at full tilt,  beautiful.

Alec.


----------



## merrymeasure (4 September 2012)

I agree Alec. Amazing athlete, and a shame those words came out in the heat of the moment. I too, understand his frustration, but there's a time and place, and has just made it look like sour grapes on his part, even with his apology. Like you say, he's only human after all, and we all say things we regret afterwards. Still think he's an incredible athlete though.


----------



## Maesfen (4 September 2012)

Agree totally Alec.  To throw his toys out of the pram simply because he was at last beaten was very ungracious; good to know he at last has some competition of his own now; great win by the Brazilian.
You have to wonder how the other athletes feel when they see the advantage two blades over one has and they're in the same race simply because there are not enough double amputees to give him a race of his own qualification.


----------



## smokey (4 September 2012)

I think he is a fantastic athlete, and it's a shame he showed such in unsportsman- like behaviour. I also feel that as he fought to be allowed to compete against able-bodied athletes, claiming that his blades gave him no advantage, makes his claim somewhat redundant.


----------



## HashRouge (4 September 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Agree totally Alec.  To throw his toys out of the pram simply because he was at last beaten was very ungracious; good to know he at last has some competition of his own now; great win by the Brazilian.
You have to wonder how the other athletes feel when they see the advantage two blades over one has and they're in the same race simply because there are not enough double amputees to give him a race of his own qualification.
		
Click to expand...

That's not actually true though. We have a single amputee, Jonnie Peacock, who holds the 100 metre world record and is likely to challenge for the gold (against Pistorius). The previous record holder over 100m, Marlon Shirley, is also a single amputee.

That aside, I feel quite sorry for Oscar Pistorius. He said something in the heat of the moment that he probably regrets now, yet the same newspapers that have been full of praise for him are now using this to beat him while he's down (The Guardian is a prime example ). Yes, it may not have been very sporting of him to raise the issue when he did, but you can sort of understand it, because in the heat of the moment it's very difficult to keep a clear head! I always feel bad for the athletes who lose and then have to face the interviewer's questions as to what went wrong etc! 
I also think he may well have a point. Oliveira apparently switched to longer blades 3 weeks before the Paralympics (this isn't hearsay, but has come from the athlete himself), which make him 4cm taller than on his previous blades. Now, this is legal according to the IPC rules, but Pistorius never said that Oliveira had broken the rules or cheated, simply that the rules weren't fair and needed addressing. And this is something he apparently raised with the IPC as early as January 2011, so it is clearly something he has felt strongly about for some time. I just don't see how it can be fair for an athlete to drastically alter their height shortly before a competition . That said, if Pistorius had run as fast as he had in qualifying, when he set a world record, he would have beaten Oliveira anyway. So basically, I don't think Pistorius should have said what he did WHEN he did. It isn't as though Oliveira ran an impossible time that Pistorius could never have beaten; he can and has run faster. But in the grand scheme of things, not just looking at that race but at all races where prosthetic legs are used, I do think he has a point. And I do wish the press would cut him a little slack. He's a great athlete and an inspiration, but he said something in the heat of the moment which he has since apologized for and I don't think this should be allowed to overshadow his achievements


----------



## Taffyhorse (4 September 2012)

I lost a whole stack of respect for Oscar Pistorius when he made those comments. Not because they weren't legitimate but it was definitely wrong time, wrong place and actually I feel sorry for Oliviera. Talk about having your thunder stolen - all people will remember now is Oscar's comments rather than Oliviera's gold which is a real shame. 

I appreciate that he's only human but he's also on the world stage and that has to be kept in mind.


----------



## paulineh (4 September 2012)

There will always be someone that can come up and beat the ?? best.

Do you think that other who ar expected to win and then get beaten far and square.

If Oscar gets beaten in the 100mts will he say that the other person had done something wrong.

He is just a bad loser. You could see it at the medal ceromenary, he looked so miserable.

Instead of congratulating the winner he has to mouth off to the TV 

Oscar keep your thoughts to yourself and go through the right channels.


----------



## Mithras (4 September 2012)

I thought he had a fair point though.  The authorities constantly examine and ban advancements in cycling (think of Graeme Obree's various bikes) and paralympic sports probably do need closer regulation.  

And athletes are competitive, not saints.

Oscar Pistorius is strangely inconsistent though.  His heat qualifying time was so much faster than his final.  I wonder why that is.  Maybe wind conditions.


----------



## Ibblebibble (4 September 2012)

Mithras said:



			Oscar Pistorius is strangely inconsistent though.  His heat qualifying time was so much faster than his final.  I wonder why that is.  Maybe wind conditions.
		
Click to expand...

i thought it looked like he wasn't trying, i don't think he expected to be beaten and by the time he realised it was too late! 
Richard whitehead chooses to run with shorter blades than he could 'legally' use and seems to do just fine, Oliveira's blades are within legal limits for his height according to the IPC, Oscar sadly made himself look like a bad loser with his comments.


----------



## HBM1 (4 September 2012)

I also do not think he should have said what he did in the heat of the moment...but I do think he has a point.  The blades are not meant to make an athlete taller than a natural limb would.  In the race though, the winner was much taller than Oscar, in the medal ceremony, when they were both wearing their "walking legs" he was a good half a foot at least shorter than Oscar....


----------



## splashgirl45 (4 September 2012)

whether he has a point or not,  its such a shame he spoilt it for the winner......he has been very successful and should by now be experienced enough be able to control his feelings.... the winner did nothing wrong and therefore oscar should have kept his theories to himself!!!!!!!   he had already made his feelings known to the people in charge and if he felt it was unfair he could have not taken part as a protest....


----------



## HBM1 (4 September 2012)

no I do absolutely agree with you there.  I was also annoyed that Channel four chose to question the winner about his blade length in their interview with him, rather than to congratulate him, which is what they should have done. I really did feel for him, after all if he is within legal limits then he won fair and square. the need to look at the regulations comes after and for the future, and it does seem to need looking at, if only to make it absolutely fair for those who do have one natural leg still and have no option about going higher.


----------



## Echo Bravo (4 September 2012)

Agree with HBM1, but was surprised to see the brazilian tower over the two girls by a good 4 inches and then see him smaller than Oscar at the medal ceremony. So yes there is a few questions to be answered, and as usual the messanger shot down for the delivery, but whats new


----------



## Jingleballs (4 September 2012)

Totally agree Alec.  Especially since he was subject to similar accusations when he initially attempted to compete with able bodied athletes.

I can understand his disappointment but that's no excuse for his behaviour!


----------



## Joeyjojo (4 September 2012)

I guess he was pretty shocked though by what happend. I'm not condoning it, but I was there watching and was genuinely surprised when he didn't win - he just looked so comfortably ahead! (I admit my seat wasn't the best for judging the finish). 

I agree that he didn't raise it in the right way, but I can kinda see his point and I guess in the heat of the moment lots of people say silly things they then later regret. It's just not everyone has the joy of being in the public eye! 

I do feel sorry for the Brazilian guy though


----------



## Mike007 (5 September 2012)

Was it the right place to air the greivance ? The truth is that Oscar has campaigned for so long to be included amongst the "able bodied"and has fought to show that there was no unfair advantage. The Brazilian lad ,even if he was within the rules ,looked clearly of an unnatural height. It wasnt one of Oscars best races , but even so , I understand his frustration. I would guessd he feels that the side has been let down ,not merely amongst the paraolympians but upon those that want to face the"able bodied" on equal terms.Oscar you are still my hero.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 September 2012)

Agree with most of what's been said. There does seem to be a case to answer but it wasn't the right time to raise it.

Interesting point Mike007, i'd got as far as Pistorius trying to have it both ways (saying his blades confer no advantage but Oliviera's do) but I hadn't got as far as Oliviera's blades threatening Pistorius' right to compete in able-bodied races.


----------



## cptrayes (5 September 2012)

I think the argument explains exactly why an amputee with blades should not be running in able bodied races. The guy who won did have blades on that looked far, far longer than his natural legs would have been, had he been born with any.

Cake and eat it certainly comes to mind with Pistorious.


----------



## Alec Swan (6 September 2012)

Last night,  I listened to an interview with Oscar P,  and was again astounded at his humility and his touch of the common being.

Oscar,  you're still The Man!! 

Alec.


----------



## stimpy (7 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Last night,  I listened to an interview with Oscar P,  and was again astounded at his humility and his touch of the common being.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I find him immensely likeable as well as being an astonishing athlete.  I am a bit sad to hear the backlash against him


----------



## glamourpuss (7 September 2012)

I think people are missing Oscar's point. To be able to compete at the Olympics he had to use blades of a specific length which had been fully tested & proven NOT to give him an advantage over the other athletes. At the Paralympics Oscar could use longer blades which would give him much more of an advantage but he doesn't.
He does have a very valid point, if it is proven that the longer blades give an advantage so why are they being allowed? I think it distracts from the achievement of the actual athlete


----------



## Copperpot (7 September 2012)

I've said things in the heat of the moment, but luckily I wasn't on TV. He obviously feels very strongly over the issue. Seeing how happy he was for Jonnie Peacock last night, I don't think he is a sore looser. He is angry as he felt he lost due to an unfair advantage. I hope he wins his 400m.


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2012)

glamourpuss said:



			I think people are missing Oscar's point. To be able to compete at the Olympics he had to use blades of a specific length which had been fully tested & proven NOT to give him an advantage over the other athletes. At the Paralympics Oscar could use longer blades which would give him much more of an advantage but he doesn't.
He does have a very valid point, if it is proven that the longer blades give an advantage so why are they being allowed? I think it distracts from the achievement of the actual athlete
		
Click to expand...

The guy that beat him, actually did less steps than Pistorius, despite having longer blades.  He just ran faster.


----------



## smokey (7 September 2012)

amymay said:



			The guy that beat him, actually did less steps than Pistorius, despite having longer blades.  He just ran faster.
		
Click to expand...

Good point Amymay!


----------



## Suechoccy (7 September 2012)

amymay said:



			The guy that beat him, actually did less steps than Pistorius, despite having longer blades.  He just ran faster.
		
Click to expand...

If your blades were longer, you would do less steps because your stride length would be longer.  surely?  don't call me shirley.


----------



## Amymay (7 September 2012)

Suechoccy said:



			If your blades were longer, you would do less steps because your stride length would be longer.  surely?  don't call me shirley.
		
Click to expand...

O, Lord - I'm confused now, maybe it was the other way around.......

Either way, Pistorius was beat fair and square - and should stop bleating on.


----------



## glamourpuss (8 September 2012)

Yes he was beaten fair & square within the current rules...but I agree with Oscar the rules need looking at.
Usain Bolt is so fast because he has the long stride pattern (normally seen in long distance runners) combined with a fast explosive power & fast stride pattern.
If a piece of equipment was found of artificially giving an able bodied sprinter a longer stride then it would be banned straight away but this is what Oscar is saying is happening.
I recall special swimsuits that used to be allowed that completely reduced water drag...after investigation these were banned as they gave too much advantage to those that used them.....this might be what might have to happen regarding blade length


----------



## HashRouge (8 September 2012)

I think it was Pistorius who did less steps, but it is all relative; if both men had legs, Pistorius would be taller than Oliveira, so he should be taking more steps. I think the point is that Oliveira's blades enable him to take more strides than he should be able to, if that makes sense, and give him a greater rate of acceleration than is normal. It's not just Oliveira that this is an issue with, as I believe the American Blake Leeper is also known for his long blades. Interestingly, the issue of blade length and whether or not they give an unfair advantage is such that a lot of single amputees want there to be a different category for them, as they struggle to compete in the longer sprint races (200m and 400m). And Oscar has support, certainly among single leg amputees. This from the Guardian:



			April Holmes, the US Paralympic gold medallist who holds the world record in the 100m, 200m and 400m in the T44 class for single leg amputees, also weighed into the row in support of Pistorius.

"It takes a great leader to stand up and tell somebody that they do not think what is happening is correct. We and our governing bodies have been in constant discussion with the IPC trying to make sure that the sport moves forward. We want to be accepted for our athletic ability and not our prosthetic devices," said Holmes.

"We all train hard. At the end of the day, we all understand there is a rule issue. So we are truly thankful that the IPC has agreed to sit down and discuss it. We welcome that scientists are looking at what is an appropriate height for athletes with missing legs and what are the appropriate things to make the playing field level."

Singleton said that a group of single leg amputees, who fear that double leg amputees are gaining an unfair advantage by switching between longer blades for the 200m and shorter blades for the 100m, had brought the issue to the attention of the IPC in March.

"We all came together, the single leg amputees, and expressed our opinion about their formula. We want them to re-evaluate their formula," said Singleton.

"Just re-evaluate the formula, make sure you've got a good idea of the height for an amputee and make sure you've got a small area of variance."
		
Click to expand...

And you know what, you can argue that Oscar chose the wrong time to raise the issue, but maybe he chose the right time, because at least it's made people sit up and pay attention. Simply saying that Oscar is a "poor loser" or that he was "beaten fair and square"...well that's not really looking at the bigger picture, is it?


----------



## Alec Swan (8 September 2012)

The man done good! 

Alec.


----------



## jasmine (8 September 2012)

What a great race


----------



## merrymeasure (9 September 2012)

jasmine said:



			What a great race 

Click to expand...

Absolutely! What an athlete! Was over the moon for him! He is incredible to watch! Poetry in motion! I am defintely a huge fan! Terrific and fitting ending to the athletics in these amazing Games! Well done to all, winners and losers!


----------



## armchair_rider (9 September 2012)

Delighted he won. He thoroughly deserved to.

My understanding is that sprint speed is affected by 2 factors - stride length and turnover (how fast you can take steps). Most able-bodied sprinters are relatively short but very powerful guys who don't have very long strides but have high-turnover. Usain Bolt is so good because he has long legs - and thus a long stride - but also high turnover.

By using longer blades you increase your stride length but maintain your existing turnover.


----------



## Mariposa (9 September 2012)

So pleased he won.

I think he is an amazing role model ( despite his post 200m outburst), and really deserved his win.  Plus he's ridiculously hot.....


----------



## Mike007 (9 September 2012)

Just look at the strength and way he kept control of his blades . Magnificent. And I think he proved a point about longer blades . Olivera just couldnt handle it when Oscar got his act together .


----------



## KautoStar1 (10 September 2012)

I dont particularly have an issue with what he said and by that I mean what he said, not what the media and those that dont listen properly interpreted.   I think it shows just how passionate these people are about their sport and their right to compete. He was thoroughly disappointed  presumably with the IOC and more probably himself.  Good on him for showing some passion and fire in his belly.   I suppose he is a victim of his own success to a certain extent but he has always come across as a very charming and likeable chap. After all he did have the good grace to apologise.  How often do you hear top sporting stars apologies so publicly ?   Are you shocked because hes disabled and complaining ?  Should he just be grateful and shut up ?   Or would you be saying his comments were unnecessary if he were a Brit ???


----------



## stimpy (10 September 2012)

I was delighted he won the last track gold, he really deserved it IMO. Whatever you think of him, I think it's hard to argue against the fact that he has changed the world.

I love to watch him run.  To me, he runs like a horse, he shares the same quality that horses have where everything about them shouts that they are designed to move. He runs like a fit TB gallops, strength and grace coming together in perfect fluidity to generate optimum power.

I'll shut up now


----------



## Niraf (11 September 2012)

And I am proudly South African and support Oscar in his questions. If the regulations require investigation then that is what should happen. Well done Oscar !!!


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (12 September 2012)

Just found this thread on my favourite subject. 

Oscar can say what he likes - I don't care. The man is SCORCHING hot


----------



## Alec Swan (12 September 2012)

Dubs,  you really are a tart!

A. x


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (12 September 2012)

Alec Swan said:



			Dubs,  you really are a tart!

A. x



Click to expand...

Shamelessly so!


----------



## HashRouge (12 September 2012)

Sexiest man in South Africa, or so I heard


----------



## Bess (12 September 2012)

Yes he is very handsome.

I'm glad he brought up the blade length question after he came 2nd in the 200m.   It was obviously a huge thing on his mind and I'm still not clear on the ruling that if he ran the 400m in the Olympics on those blades why did that mean that he had to run in the Paralympics on the same ones........


----------



## HashRouge (12 September 2012)

Bess said:



			Yes he is very handsome.

I'm glad he brought up the blade length question after he came 2nd in the 200m.   It was obviously a huge thing on his mind and I'm still not clear on the ruling that if he ran the 400m in the Olympics on those blades why did that mean that he had to run in the Paralympics on the same ones........
		
Click to expand...

As far as I'm aware Oscar had every right to run on longer blades if he chose to do so. In fact, I think he could have gained something like 9cm in height and it would have been perfectly legal according to IPC rules. But Oscar believes that the rules aren't fair, so he stuck to the blades he used during the Olympics, as these have been proven not to give him an unfair advantage over able-bodied athletes. So he could have run on different blades, but he disagrees with the rules that allow double amputees to alter their height (which Oliveira did just 3 weeks before the Paralympics), and so he won't do it. I suspect his feeling is that single amputees and able bodied athletes can't do it, so why should double amputees.


----------



## weaselwords (12 September 2012)

Dubs said:



			Just found this thread on my favourite subject. 

Oscar can say what he likes - I don't care. The man is SCORCHING hot  






Click to expand...

I'm with Dubs.  I could watch him run all day.  I'm sure he only runs so fast to get away from the likes of me.


----------



## alphanumeric (12 September 2012)

Oh Dubs, thank you for that!  He is a particular favourite of mine as well


----------



## stimpy (13 September 2012)

weaselwords said:



			I'm sure he only runs so fast to get away from the likes of me.
		
Click to expand...

That's the funniest thing I've read on HHO in a looong time


----------



## onemorehorse (13 September 2012)

I've followed Oscar's career for a number of years now and have have followed his fight to be allowed to compete against able bodied runners and to see him finally be allowed to compete in the olympics was fantastic.  I am so pleased he is getting the recognition he deserves.  

Oh and by the way, I saw him first!


----------

